# Time for No Stirrups November!



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes folks, it's time to ditch your irons and ride no stirrups November. Who's in? I'm doing it in all instances except non ring riding, days below 40 degrees or 20mph or higher winds.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll do it on any day that doesn't end in -y! Lol! 

But seriously my sister did it one time for a few months and her strength and seat improve in LEAPS AND BOUNDS!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The whole ride?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That's the pledge. Take em off the saddle. I'll admit I'm only doing it on my extra sticky synthetic saddle, but I will do it the days I ride in that saddle which is about twice a week.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SlideStop said:


> I'll do it on any day that doesn't end in -y! Lol!


I'm with you!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, you're evil! Ok, both horses then?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Oh, you're evil! Ok, both horses then?


I didn't invent the thing. No Stirrups November has been around for years. I'm just choosing to do it this year. Do you want a fantastic butt kicking seat or don't you?  Woman up and drop those things!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Can I just watch you guys do it? my back is talking to me, so no stirrups is a no go, for me.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I will try! But if I die due to cramped leg muscles, its all your fault!

*stocks up on arnica gel*


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

QHriderKE said:


> I will try! But if I die due to cramped leg muscles, its all your fault!
> 
> *stocks up on arnica gel*


I have two tubes of Ben Gay and a few bottles of wine standing by!


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

I'll try it! I've heard about it before but could never motivate myself to do it lol
Let's do this thing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

If I didn't have a young, green, trickster, I'd love to do this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm hoping to, at least once we fix our saddle fit issues! I can also just ride bareback!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

So I hung my stirrups up today. *cries*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I don't ride English so I'm not going to try taking the leathers off my saddle (I'd never get them back on LOL).

Is it okay if I opt to go bareback instead? Still no stirrups....


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Challenge accepted!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Doing my first ride tomorrow. Added a neck strap and bucking strap so I don't catch my poor horse in the mouth when my middle aged legs give out!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll do it, when ever I ride by myself, ie not at lessons or on trial rides (he's still a little but green out bush)

That means I should at least be riding 2-3 times a week with no stirrups... Yay?

Haha


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Everyone better share pictures!!! I don't want to be the only fool!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

QHriderKE said:


> Everyone better share pictures!!! I don't want to be the only fool!


Will do!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I probably won't have any pictures of me riding as I have no photographer but myself, but I'll sure have pictures of him in his bareback pad and from on his back .


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I envy you guys. We are destroying out house this November, and I think my horse will be lucky to get fed. Really wish I could join you in this awesome endeavor.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I have two tubes of Ben Gay and a few bottles of wine standing by!


 You owe me wine lady! I rode both nags in HAIL sans stirrups. Bloody worse than my hour workout this morning!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

I've heard of no shave November but not no stirrups November! oh boy sounds dreadfully too tempting to not give it a try. I mostly ride a greenie so if I get some bumps and bruises, I'm calling you out on that wine offer puck!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Now now ladies. I merely dangled the carrot and presented the challenge. The decision to participate or not is yours alone. You might be cursing my name now, but get back to me when you win your next show or get that break through 8 score on rider position at your next dressage test! This is my first year too. I just wanted other to share my self imposed misery. I didn't think I would get so many takers.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I'll make my 11 year old do this. (*evil laugh*)

We've been working on her balance and softening her hands, but this challenge could really motivate her to keep at it. Maybe I'll offer her a big reward if she does it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Captain Evil said:


> I envy you guys. We are destroying out house this November, and I think my horse will be lucky to get fed. Really wish I could join you in this awesome endeavor.


Delayed no-stirrup December for you it is!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in for sure on my gelding. Not so sure on the pony, I don't think I can avoid popping her in the mouth with the trot she currently favors. Since we're working on not leaning and bracing, I don't want to be messing with her mouth. lol (Good excuse, I mean, err REASON, right?)


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm doing it for every ride except drill team practices!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Now now ladies. I merely dangled the carrot and presented the challenge. The decision to participate or not is yours alone. You might be cursing my name now, but get back to me when you win your next show or get that break through 8 score on rider position at your next dressage test! This is my first year too. I just wanted other to share my self imposed misery. I didn't think I would get so many takers.


misery loves company!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I found out that I may or may not have time to ride this month :?. My one co-worker is on vacation until the 16th and my other co-worker/manager just got another job and she's leaving on the 8th. So, I'll be working 7am to 930pm for the forseeable future without a day off....

Good money bud dang I'm going to be tired and grumpy.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think you have an evil side to you!!
DH has already challenged me to ride Willow bareback (are you secretly in league?) and I'm 99% certain I'm going to slide right off her if she spooks!!!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm game! I need to work on really strengthening my lower leg a little more anyway, I've gotten a little lazy since I took a break from showing a while ago  This could really motivate me to get back in the ring, or at least feel more confident  Anyone wanna pitch in on and stock up on a good few bottles of moscato with me? I know after school, work, and riding I'll probably need a glass or two... or a whole bottle


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Captain Evil said:


> I envy you guys. We are destroying out house this November, and I think my horse will be lucky to get fed. Really wish I could join you in this awesome endeavor.


That's okay. You can do "drop your stirrups December"!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

FINE! Uggghhhh... It's cos you've pressurized me into doing it. 
If I die its entirely your fault. 
Ba! Humbug! (that's the Christmas spirit!)


----------



## TheBiscuit (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been going no stirrups already for a week, so I'm in! I'm also a writer and participating in National Novel Writing Month, which is also this month. What's up with so many things going on in November?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Guess the "N" in November lends itself well to alliteration.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I had my first ride for NSN this evening. With things going on in my job, my time is going to be very limited for riding the next couple weeks, but I plan to sneak one in whenever I have the chance. I got a very few pictures, but I've got a video loading now....only 148 minutes remaining *eyeroll*.

Goober took one step to follow me but stopped when I said "whoa", then proceeded to just stand there with his head cocked to the side to keep the rein slack. Stood exactly like this the entire time I was finishing filling one tank and moving the hose to another LOL.




Turning in a slow spin LOL.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in  rode bareback yesterday and I need to work on my leg and core strength so why not?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's my video...finally. Forgive Rafe's goofiness with the weaving at the beginning. We're working on turning off of leg cues and he is at the point where he sometimes gets confused about what I'm asking. I was trying for a leg yield but he kept thinking "turn" LOL.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Why did i look at this... Whyyyyy?!?!

I'm in. 


Prepare the hot bath and icepacks!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I took off the stirrups today, and I won't see them till December 1st *cries* Yesterday my instructor had me do 15 minutes work without stirrups... Does that count?!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

now that the weather is cold and the snow has come in (we got dumped on up here last night!), i'll be doing most of my rides bareback anyway, so i guess you could say i'm in, lol.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Hm.. sounds very good, however, depends how often I ride at home. As lately it has been too wet, so he has only been lunged a few times, and the rest is trails - no way I am going there with no stirrups. But very tempting to do at least a few short rides  Maybe even try one tomoro


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in! I ride mostly bareback so its mostly business as usual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

No stirrups is how i learned to ride. Never realized that there is a month for it


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm off to a bad start. I rode on Nov 2nd and didn't realize it was ALREADY November! :shock:

I did mosey around on one of the old mares bareback if that counts lol  
I'll have to ask my instructor for my Tuesday lessons if I can do no stirrup lessons...I think the others in my group might hate me though if I ask that haha! 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Well. I got a bareback ride in today - its -6*C with the wind howling. I hopped on Old Peanut and trotted my herd up to the waterer lol. I even have proof.




The rest of the herd in the background there and Squiggs and Ginger being loners and staying cuddled up to the round bale "shelter".


I was planning on riding around a bit more, but the wind blew right through me and I ditched lol. 

I get points for trying?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't get my horse back 'til December. ):! So, I might have to partake in Drop Your Stirrups December 

Good luck, y'all! Loving the pics!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Gotta be honest...haven't been able to ride bareback or stirrup-less on cash every time since we're working on some balance for him. But I have been trying to ride stirrup less part of the time every ride or bareback 

Today is a nice rainy day (my favorite) so we had a light bareback work out in the pasture and through the trees, with our sidekick 



Hope yall have nice rides this week!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I wish I could! Maybe next year when I can actually ride and when my horse is less green


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

This sucks, I haven't even been on a horse yet.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

My day 1 of no stirrup november went like this:
Warmed up for 10 minutes with stirrups until realizing it was No Stirrup November
3 Large figure eights, with walk-trot transitions, stirrupless.
400ft of posting and changing my diagonal every stride, while in the air
And then lots of small spinny circles when my horse decided to turn his brain off :lol:


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, I was just thinking that I need to get my legs in better shape for when my trainer comes back for the holidays... Guess I will be in too! Though, that won't mean as much work for me as for a lot of you, since I only ride a couple times a week :lol:

I've only ridden once this month so far and it was a lesson, so I will stick to stirrupless from now on.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

I would enjoy partaking in this event, but sadly with my hip injury, I cannot even consider doing that at this time. 3:


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I forgot about this... I'm not looking forward to it, I've gotten lazy


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm in. Not for canter work since my horse still likes to throw in a buck and i'm working on getting him to stop cross cantering on the one lead; maybe i'll do no stirrups for the lead he's good at. Yes, that's the plan i'll try and stick to.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my. 
I am riding tomorrow.

The horse is horrifically bouncy.

I will try after we are both warmed up.. or I think I will break aha!

Better than most suggestions I have seen in response for 'Movember' for females o.0


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Does riding bareback also count? Haha! I've been trying to get good bareback as I am in the saddle! SO far so good, and even better actually!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually rode in a saddle yesterday. We were helping some friends sort calvea and load them on liners and I was asked to ride one of their horses to get the cows back in to sort some dry ones out and such. Well, my stirrups were too long and I was much too lazy to change them, so I sorted and chased cows stirrupless yesterday


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^LOL, that can get really tricky. The first time I rode a real cutting horse, I rode in my brother's saddle and we didn't bother to shorten the stirrups. His legs are so much longer than mine that I can barely even touch the bottoms of the stirrups with my toes pointed. I didn't figure it would be a big deal since we were just playing around but I learned quickly that cutting horses don't play:lol:. He nearly dumped me twice in about 10 seconds before I decided to stop and shorten them up.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The horse I rode was this gangly 5 year old that they wanted me to test out and see if I liked him lol. He's some big barrel racing bred sucker (90% legs I swear) it was interesting as he doesn't quite know how to use his body yet so he likes to lope sideways XD


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Good theme for November! I'll do it on my dependable 15yo KMHSA mare. Even riding GAITED without stirrups works the core and deepens the seat. =D


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> I'll do it on any day that doesn't end in -y! Lol!
> 
> But seriously my sister did it one time for a few months and her strength and seat improve in LEAPS AND BOUNDS!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lunes
martes
miércoles
jueves
viernes
sábado
domingo

Have fun with no stirrups.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Today, I said enough fooling around with my sad no stirrup riding so far, and actually went at it for a bit. I rode most of the trot work and all of the canter work with stirrups cause my horse is an orangutan. But, yes we will get there!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I did my first ride today. It was supposed to be last Saturday, but it was 70 degrees out in November and my horse would have passed out in his heavy winter fuzz. 

Anyway, I know I had put up my disclaimers, only in rings, no wind days, yadda yadda. Today I get up there and besides it being windy as all heck, there was an escape artist horse in the riding ring to prevent another escape. Soooo, I took my horse out back in a big open field and gave it a shot. I warmed him up with stirrups to gauge his level of interest in monsters, and then dropped the stirrups. I was very delighted to find that cantering was very easy, and even my posting trot did not completely suck. I thought I would be pulling myself up out of the saddle with my hands, but I was able to post the normal way without hanging on the reins. I'm sure I looked like a sack of jello, but it worked and I got my first ride in. Probably 20 minutes no stirrup overall. 

I can't say I understand why it improves your seat, but shortly after I took my stirrups back to back down from the field we were in, he did a monster horizontal teleport spook. Despite losing a stirrup, the rest of me stayed absolutely glued to the saddle as we darted the 20 or so feet in the other direction. I'm a believer!! Will try to get video next week.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I took another short ride today and I'm glad I did. I get to work a 16 hour shift tomorrow :?.

Anyway, I guess I should find a little more challenging horse to ride with no stirrups LOL. Rafe is the biggest gentleman about everything and his gaits are so easy to ride. Not that I'm complaining, but I sure don't get much of a workout when the horse behaves perfectly and rides so easy LOL.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

I would totally do this except for when fox hunting or hunter pacing for obvious safety reasons!!!!! LOL


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I haven't really rode in November yet. I went out of town where I rode my sister's horse bareback, but came back to my horse with a bent shoe. Riding with no stirrups on a fit horse who has had a week off is going to be super fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Great idea! I'm a few days late, but count me in! However, I think I will be removing the stirrups after I mount. I don't think I'd be able to monkey onto 17 hands without a stirrup for a step! I can get on bareback if I use a fence, but I see the cantle of the saddle being an obstacle. haha.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

attempt Nr. 1 = Fail. I can sit in trot and canter, but as long as it is confined to small circles. the rest, he is too unstable for. Now if I had an arena, I might do it more. and not just in November.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in. I rode bareback the other day so that counts. First time going faster than a walk bareback in years. I feel almost like I have it too easy though, my mare's back is so soft it's like riding a couch. 

I took a photo for my mom to admire my mare (in a way only mom's do), but I'll share it here too.










We did a lot of circles, and spiraling in and out, and transitions. I did almost come off a few times at the canter. Luckily for me, my mare took me sliding sideways as a cue to go sideways and therefore caught me. But other than that, I was very pleased I did it, especially when I actually relaxed into a normal riding position as opposed to gremlin clinging on the horse's back position.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Had some trouble add our saddle isn't fitting well.poor gypsy is so sensitive 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Had a decent snowfall last night, but today was gorgeous, sun was shining, snow melting off the trees, and again, both horses, no stirrups. Got so hot, I had to take off the winter coat after riding the 1st horse!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm jealous of everyone's winter weather... Here in SE Georgia, it's been around 70 for a while. The last few days have cooled off some though, 60s in the day with crazy wind.

If I ever have time outside of school and work I'm going stirrupless! I've only ridden once this month so far and it was bareback


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I went bareback until today so I guess I'm in. I went on our first solo trail ride in 2 years so I did use stirrups as Cin freaked out the last time I tried to take him on a solo trail ride. He was decent but he tends to try to do an extended walk down hills and in a dressage saddle it would be suicide to go without stirrups under those conditions LOL.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I ride bareback today for over an hour only worked about half of that. Almost fell off jumping bc she hadn't jumped in awhile and kinda went crazy! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

In the interest of trying to learn to sit my new boy's more lofty trot (at this point I really miss my TB's nice flat trot ) I will pull my feet out but I am past any bravery to cross or drop them off completely....at least not without a seatbelt


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

My legs are falling off.

BRB DYING


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

^ I feel your pain! I can ride bareback all day and be fine. I didn't last 30 mins stirrup less in the saddle today :shock: will be posting a picture when I get it off my camera!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

First ride in November today and it was stirrup-less 

I'm actually surprised at how easily I'm finding sitting his trot which when slow is nice and smooth but when he speeds up its quite a bouncy ride. I did find myself having to post stirrup-less when Phoenix spooked at some stuff falling of the trees onto the barn roof, it's really windy here today.

I did cheat and put the stirrups back on for canter work in the round pen, given the wind and the fact his canter is a wip I didn't want to die. 

My thighs hate me!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

In addition to riding Lizzy today, I also rode Squiggy bareback, just bee-bopping around thr yard. Even hit a lope for a bit!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

sadly, i've only gotten two rides in since the month began  but both were bareback! the arena is pretty frozen, so lots of walking and a little trotting is all we did. it's so nice to have a warm horse under you when it's cold out


----------



## ColortheSky (Sep 10, 2013)

My barn does balanced seat bareback riding.  So I have no stirrups everytime I ride!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Everything is a breeze now, muscles have the memory. I might even continue this into December....NOT!


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Nov 10, 2013)

My trainer's taken ours until Christmas!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I rode the little beast bareback today! We stuck to walking due to my uber disgusting ground. Imagine a layer of rubber with a 3-4" thick layer of grease on top of it and you have my paddock.


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

I take the stirrups off my saddle 1X a week anyway... what a difference it has made in my riding! This week many of the lessons at my barn had the students bareback or stirrup-less, and it made me realize how strong my riding muscles are compared to how they used to be!

I dont ride bareback, I ride a TB. ow

now if I could sit the trot as well WITH stirrups.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thankfully, I got to do another short ride tonight (only 45 min to 1 hour or so). They managed to find me some help at work so I'm not working 16 hour days 8 days a week :razz:.

I don't know what the heck my problem was, Rafer was perfect but I simply could not find my balance. I don't know if it's lack of sleep or what, but my big boy was very tolerant of me sort of slipping and flopping around everywhere trying to sit his extended trot LOL.









And just because I think he's gorgeous :wink:.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

So, my legs are officially weak and pathetic. I was able to pretend like I didn't know how out of shape I had gotten when I used stirrups, but yesterday made it so I couldn't lie to myself :lol:


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I was unable to mount my monster without a stirrup to use as a step. I may have been able to do it if she would have stood still, but poor Urs couldn't figure out why I was squirming around up there so much. She kept stepping sideways. I either need a bigger mounting block or a smaller horse!

So, I had to put the left stirrup on for mounting, and then remove it. My husband got some short clips of some stirrup-less trotting. They can be seen here: No stirrups! - YouTube

Ursula is content to just plod around to help me keep my balance. I will need to work at it a bit to get more forward motion out of her without my stirrups!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

OK...proof of the attempt  I started with irons, kicked my feet out for the next portion and then picked them back up again and played with various positions to try and get a better feel..and yes, it was better without the irons


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

did another no stirrups ride today. made the bf have his lesson stirrup-less too! (yes, i am that evil........ hehehehee). i don't even have leathers on my wintec dressage, so it was a pretty easy decision today......... cold hard leather saddle seat or not so frozen and slightly more sympathetic synthetic? lol!


----------



## Fourpaws (Jan 29, 2010)

It's No Saddle November at my barn!!!!!


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Most def. wont participate lol i don't feel like being canned again. i ride a bucking bronc!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Im in! I havent ridden this month yet because i had cut on his tongue. Now that its healed and i was gonna ride tomorrow I defiantly want to try this!


----------



## polowrapfiend (Nov 7, 2013)

my instructor loooovvesss no stirrup november, however i do not lol i know its a good thing to remind us that were not supposed to rely on our stirrups but its so frustrating  but i do have to say since nov 1 i have improved on leaving my stirrups alone


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

The most incredible thing happened.. I got my heavy bum on top of Teddy bareback.. to top it off, it was the second time I was on him with just the rope halter... and managed to sit some of his wobbly trot (due to mud and yuk in the enclosed area) and his canter.. I did move forwards on his back, and felt myself clamp with my knees, but I stayed balanced on his back, not sliding sideways... As I had my 10 ft rope with me then, I tied it as reigns, but took the loop around his neck, so that if I end up pulling, I pull not on the halter, but on his neck 

I feel proud of myself..


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I rode w/out stirrups on Sunday. YEAH!!! So GOOD for the core! The way I do it is to use an English saddle, and you pull the stirrups AFTER mounting out so that the buckle is ~8-10 inches down, then cross both stirrups over in front on the pommel. This is *standard* for working without stirrups so that you HAVE your stirrups if you need them.
I needed them on Sunday. I had two naughty dogs intent on digging a hole in the empty lot north of my neighbors, so I had to take my stirrups and ride over bc they were ignoring me.
Hope this helps.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

No stirrups yesterday and I'm hurting, but I know it's going to make me a better rider in the end, so I'm heading in today for another round! Wish me (and my thighs) good luck! :-D


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, stirrupless riding is on a halt again, as I have done 2 trail rides... and those require stirrups as occasionally something scares him.. today for some reason he seemed to see or smell or hear something near the way home, he refused to go home... I got slightly worried, as that path has never caused problems. 

However, yesterday I worked more on sitting deep in his canter, and also 2 point for a full out gallop, and trying not to rely on my stirrups at all in trot, reminding myself that a lot


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So No Stirrups November almost 1/2 way through, everyone still doing it? I am pretty acclimatized to it, it's going to feel weird to have stirrups again, lol.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I've only been able to do it twice so far due to various circumstances, but I am absolutely hooked and will continue onto ditch the stirrups December. I can't believe how quickly it has helped tweak my position to where I can follow my horse's motion so much better. Today we glided around a jump course, hit everything perfect stride and dead straight, my position stayed quiet and I felt more comfortable up there than I have in a long time. Things are clicking so often I sound radioactive. I love no stirrups November!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

No pictures from during today's ride, but here's one of hunter tacked up  unfortunately it was a short ride, thanks to cramps and rain coming in :-|


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I've only been able to ride a handful of times, but I've not used any stirrups yet this month.

Not sure what my schedule is going to look like in the near future. I start a new job on Wednesday happydance and I'm not quite sure yet what the hours are going to be like.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Every time I have ridden I have been bareback, I am just trying to get used to it and being good bareback as I am in the saddle.  But it still counts, yes?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

amberly said:


> Every time I have ridden I have been bareback, I am just trying to get used to it and being good bareback as I am in the saddle.  But it still counts, yes?


Hell yeah it counts. It's overkill in my book. There's no way I'm riding a TB bareback ever, so I'm only dropping the stirrups. I'm still using a saddle.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Are TB high spirited?
I've only ridden Blazers and quarter horses, and they were a lot alike.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

amberly said:


> Are TB high spirited?
> I've only ridden Blazers and quarter horses, and they were a lot alike.


Some are, some not at all. The reason I don't ride my TB bareback has more to do with the sensation of sitting on the thin side of a 2x4. Has nothing to do with his puppy dog personality. Even the plump ones are very painful to sit on bareback.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I know what you mean! one of our smaller horses is just like that, which is why I usually never die him bareback - but if I do its either a walk or straight to a lope, the trot is just too hard! haha!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I was planning to do Drop Your Stirrups December when I got my boy back...

But, after my accident that happened over the weekend, I won't be walking for over a month. So I have no idea when I will be able to ride again... )':


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Finally my picture from a few days ago! I'm usually a loner but this day I had another girl take my picture  I also did no stirrups today and rode bareback a few nights ago. I may not be able to ride much but I'm trying!


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, I'm in! I take my stirrups off a lot anyway!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Did ride #3 today. Horsey had a bug up his skirt or something and threw it some nice spooks. Didn't go anywhere. Lasted longer than I ever have posting the trot and hips are starting to loosen up for sitting it. Pain hasn't set in yet. Waiting to hear from my thighs. I wish they had some sort of equally torturous month for the upper body. I would love a nice core to go with my new legs of steel.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Rode bareback today, mind you I was at the beach


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

RedTree said:


> Rode bareback today, mind you I was at the beach


Is there a green smiley face to indicate a severe degree of envy?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I got my first ride in thursday! I rode bareback cause I was going to work after didn't have time to fool with a saddle lol Its a good thing I did get one ride in its been raining ever since =(


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Does walking 10 minutes without stirrups count? On a weird forest path?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Did ride #3 today. Horsey had a bug up his skirt or something and threw it some nice spooks. Didn't go anywhere. Lasted longer than I ever have posting the trot and hips are starting to loosen up for sitting it. Pain hasn't set in yet. *Waiting to hear from my thighs.* I wish they had some sort of equally torturous month for the upper body. I would love a nice core to go with my new legs of steel.


It's been two days. What are your thighs telling you? =b


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's one from 2 days ago. I dropped my stirrups a little while riding and got one picture of me without them. All my 'riding' pictures were with stirrups, I had some things I was working on!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Corporal said:


> It's been two days. What are your thighs telling you? =b


Actually, they didn't scream much at all. Did another brief ride today, mostly cantering. Can't say it felt great, but didn't kill me either. I did experience a serious horse related light bulb moment when we were cooling down horsey. I was walking along long rein but with contact free walk style and suddenly felt his back come up and his hind end engage. I initially thought he was about to shoot forward, but instead it just rippled through his body and produced a fantastic free walk. I guess I was finally balanced up there just right and he liked what he felt.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It is amazing how much more you feel the horse when you ride without stirrups. IMHO, we depend upon them far too much. Annie Oakley once complained that the (riding) equipment being used for the Wild West Show was sub par. She illustrated this by walking up to a saddled horse and pulled on the girth, which immediately ripped in two. I had an English lesson where a girth started to rip. Fortunately my best student was aboard and she listened when I told her to quietly slip off of the horse, so that we could change girths. Before you think that I _liked_ using poor equipment, the experience swore me OFF of canvas girths bc IMO they wear out too fast.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's my pre-ride picture  he and his buddy were SO well behaved considering the 25mph+ winds and everything blowing around. It was quite chilly but we stayed warm with the trees lining the trail helping us out.


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

I rode stirrup-less today, just at a walk cause i was working a really arthritic horse but man my butt is sore, any ideas? same saddle i always use, the only difference was not using my stirrups for the whole 45 min or so ride, I'm so confused but my butt was so numb afterwords along with the very top part of my thighs that would attach t my butt...hmm


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, I've not been able to ride. I've been working almost constantly until today when I got done just right after noon, but today the weather is nasty. 28*F, 30+mph wind, super humid and spitting freezing rain. Not the best day for a ride, even bareback LOL.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, smrobs, I don't think anyone here would blame you for not riding today! How is it that cold there already? I thought y'all's weather was similar to ours in south ga. Today was fairly warm in the mid 60s...

PS: I wish I had a ton of work like you!! I've got 2 jobs and am still barely working 10 hours a week.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, our weather is simply due to a massive cold front. It's supposed to be gone by mid-week and the temps will be back up in the 50s then.

I was actually working 45+ hours at my old job (hourly wage) because we were running so short handed and so far behind, but I just started a new one (salary) yesterday and I'm trying to learn the ropes all over again LOL. I hate being new at a job and not knowing what the heck I'm supposed to be doing :?.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well although I don't like it being quite as cold as it is now for you, I'm jealous that you actually have a winter. Lol

I really wish I had the work you do!! I hate not working. Summertime is when I work 40-60 hours a week to make up for the rest of the year


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I have not been riding because I am behind in a class and I feel guilty for doing anything else even being here on Horseforum. But I am going to ride today because it is my birthday!!! And even though it is cold, it is sunny and clear.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

xD My! That pic is hilarious!! He can give me a rubdown anytime ;D


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> I have not been riding because I am behind in a class and I feel guilty for doing anything else even being here on Horseforum. But I am going to ride today because it is my birthday!!! And even though it is cold, it is sunny and clear.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
This is the down side of owning horses, bc there is NEVER enough time to ride. =(


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Did another day today and had another breakthrough. I need to set this up a little. My horse is an OTTB with short pasterns and a straight shoulders. He came to me with a jackhammer trot. I managed to improve it a lot over the years, but it's still not the easiest thing to sit. I've made attempts before that resulted in me bouncing around up there and my horse literally sighing as I attempted to find my center of balance. 

I did all my walk and cantering first. Moved onto posting trot and realized it was going really well. So I decided, what the hell. I relaxed my hips and sat in the saddle. We floated around for 4 laps without a single bounce. Angels sangs, fire shot out of my thighs, it was flippin fantastic! I wish I had it on video but I almost always ride alone. I promise I will at least set up a stationary canter and get all this stuff on video some time soon. After all, I am the one who put all of you up to it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

After a few days of -25C daytime temperatures, it's all good again, -5C in daytime. Today I did the stirrupless thing again on both horses, it`s okay now, it`s the cold I am worried about.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I honestly tried to ride the other day but it was -21*C. I made it about 5 minutes XD


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I got my second ride in tuesday and my legs are still sore! Bareback can kick your butt when go walk/trot off and on for 15 minutes straight. I would have gone longer but i had to get to work. Going for 20 minutes next time!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm hoping to get a good ride in today and tomorrow. it's been freezing cold all week and this weekend we have sun and temps barely below freezing. woot! now to decide if i just go bareback or pull out the wintec...... i guess it all depends on how bad the snow balls in my Eddie horse's feet, because we can't do much more than a walk when he ends up with ice stilletos


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Saturday I had a wee ride in the forest, and went stirrupless for 10 minutes at walk again, but I guess that does not count, as I am basically a passanger there, but after about 1 h of walking with stirrups, even in dressage saddle, it is nice to take your legs out and stretch them, move them about.. 
I cannot ride stirrupless at home as the ground is still very wet, even though we got our first snow just an hour ago. As well as I work now, and I don't have a floodlight, I cannot ride in the evenings..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was actually able to take a short ride today. After the weather of the last few days, the 30*F temps were actually almost balmy LOL.

BUT, the wind started to come up and made the wind chill plummet so I had to call it a day. All in all, I was maybe out for 45 minutes.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Rode the bronc stirrup-less lol I was feeling a bit daring...I'm still alive!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I got to ride today, no stirrups. I was showing my appy for sale, and the saddle I put on him for the buyers was too big for me, so no stirrups. We walked, trotted, cantered, backed, side-passed. I was showing off a bit, so I had him do a nice little sliding stop. 

OUCH! Might be walking funny for a bit. What was I thinking?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

*I own you No Stirrups November!* Last day of November, got my last 2 totally stirrupless rides in. I took one horse out on the trails, was great! My other horse was being a twit, when I took off his halter to put on his bridle, he ran away, saddle on too! I hotfooted it after him, bridle in hand, cornered him between the paddock & barn, the brat turned & kicked at me, he got the bridle thrown at his butt, he did a bit more running around then stood there with his head down to get his beating, hehe. Anyways, his punishment was working in the fresh snow in the arena, no trails for him. Forgive the shakiness of the video, it's tricky riding English with one hand, and taping it!
On Scotty














Heading out to the trails







Scotty enjoys this part







Video of me riding the brat
No Stirrups November, trot, canter - YouTube
My legs are just as strong as that horse's!







A picture of the brat, he looks so innocent


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

wow waresbear, you go girl! Horsie in that last pic looks like he's thinking, "I don't know what's gotten into her. She's gone nuts". 

I'm about to take my "final" ride too and get video proof. I keep either being pressed for time or ending up out on the trails, so my no stirrup rides have been few. I will be continuing into December and probably much further on since it's accomplished so much.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

No 'no stirrups' for me recently. But today I did ride western with my stirrups really long.. On a horse that decided she did NOT want to walk. I rode her on 3 trails (at my job) at ~80 minutes each, so about 4 hours trotting with long stirrups. Did a little posting but mostly sat it since she's smooth (although it was annoying as he**). Needless to say, after 4 hours of it I am SO sore.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm happy to say that every ride i did in November was stirrup-less. woot! sadly, due to my schedule i was forced to be a 'weekend warrior' this past month  but i did get out to the barn both weekend days every weekend. frozen and hard footing meant mostly walking and little trotting, but my Eddie horse got ridden at least!

the rest of winter may be more stirrup-less than not, as warm bare horse back is much nicer when it's cold out than a layer of frozen leather saddle, lol.


----------

